# New Product Catalog and Awesome New Products



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a pic of the covor of the new Marshworks catalog. What do you guys think? We just finshed the entire 2010catalog. Also, here are a few pics of new and existing product. We have lots more to come!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Way Cool.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

those popping corks in the first second picture look sweet!


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

not bad, not bad at all. Where will these catalogs be available?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Catalogs will be available at different tackle stores along the panhandle. A few stores in Pensacola will have them today.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Really good high quality stuff! If you have not seen any of it yet you should check it out.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Now in 20 to 30 tackle stores.... Also checked out the new Marshworks weedless spoon. It is awesome!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Some sweet looking jig heads also.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks Great guys. I hope you do very well.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the input an replies. We are now in a bunch of stores in Florida. If you guys haven't tried this stuff out you should give it a shot. It's very high quality inshore tackle for a great price!!


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

Good looking catalog.

Question on your 4" swimbait. I have heard an awful lot about the avacado color. Work well in Choctawatchee Bay area (Niceville/Destin)? I would rig it with the Gamagatsu weighted swimbait hook with the plastic keeper on it. Started using that rather than jig heads as it settles flatter and doesn't nose dive to the bottom. Comments?? Sold locally??


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Marsh Works products are top notch! The team and I use these products with great success. Durable and affordable ! If you dont have any in your tackle bag, you might miss the big one..... Available @ Hot Spots Bait And Tackle in G.B.


----------

